# Small rant (Portland)



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

So, my warehouse has made it so that instead of individually scanning every package, we now just scan the big yellow bags that they are delivered to us in. This is a huge time saver (or should be). In exchange for this, they seem to have increased the average parcel load. Now instead of delivering 40-50 packages, I'm doing 60-80. 

I'd be happy for this exchange, except that in every load now, I have at least a few items that were not scanned into the yellow bags. The most I've had was 12. These do not appear in the routing, obviously. I'm constantly backtracking when I find one and have to do a "pick up" on the road. I delivered them the first couple times this happened, but since the day I had twelve I've been just bringing them back to the warehouse.

I asked one of the warehouse supervisors about the issue. Her recommendation was to count everything in the bags, and then check that against the paperwork to make sure they had all scanned, then hunt down what had not been accounted for and scan it in. I find this response ridiculous. If I was just delivering 40 packages, it would be one thing. I'm not going to count and load 70 or 80. I'm also not wasting time on the road looking for these, scanning them, and them driving a mile or to back to the delivery area. It's ridiculous that this happens every day.

On top of everyrhing, they don't seem to be taking into account drive time when we have to go 30 or 40 minutes from the warehouse. These loads used to be smaller, but now I seem to get the same amount no matter the distance.

Also, I was wondering if anyone in Portland has noticed that we're not doing same day deliveries anymore.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Interesting, I would much rather scan the individual boxes. That way each one I scan, I take accountability for and I can count the missorts and ones that wont scan and give them back to the warehouse employeees without a return trip. Scanning and sorting is a small price to pay for 20 to 30 fewer boxes.


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

I had a 10:30 block today and she did not say anything about that. I prefer to scan them individually so I know where each package is and determine how many apartments I have as I find them difficult in some areas. Did you happen to catch her name though as I am never able to see her name tag? I already know Tim and Andy. I guess if I get one for tomorrow, I will ask whoever the supervisor is what is going on.


----------



## Katt (Sep 12, 2016)

I will continue to scan, count, and sort each individual package. Our loads have increased to double (sometimes triple) what they were a couple of months ago, and I simply don't have any extra minutes to waste trying to figure out package count problems in the field. 
I agree that it seems that travel time is not being factored in to the routes at all, and I run overtime much too frequently. I was considering taking all the packages that were left over after the 4-hour block, but then I heard about someone getting an email stating that they were not holding to the contract they agreed to when signing with Amazon. I don't want to get an email like that.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Katt said:


> I agree that it seems that travel time is not being factored in to the routes at all, and I run overtime much too frequently. I was considering taking all the packages that were left over after the 4-hour block, but then I heard about someone getting an email stating that they were not holding to the contract they agreed to when signing with Amazon. I don't want to get an email like that.


To my knowledge that isn't true, I'm north of you and many people return packages after 4 hours and the warehouse people tell them it's no big deal. I would at least get a warning before I gave up on stopping after 4 hours, that's just me personally. Amazon needs us.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Except there are 1000 people in line behind you waiting to get onboarded, don't forget 

I could see it either way, but if push comes to shove who do you think is suddenly not going to get any more blocks? The driver who delivers 99.9% of his packages or the driver who delivers 95% of his packages?

Personally, it doesn't affect me because I usually get done in under 3 hours, but I could see Amazon playing favorites in the future.

It sounds like the loading procedures for that warehouse sucks.... I routinely sort, scan and load 50-60 packages in under 15 minutes. If it took me 2-3 times as long to load, I would be pissed as well.

g


----------



## Katt (Sep 12, 2016)

As far as the Same Day blocks go, I think someone said that Tim verified that DPD1 will not be doing Same Day deliveries because they can't get the trucks from Seattle there on time for us to get packages delivered before 9pm.


----------

